# Disque dur externe et powerbook G4



## fotox (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,


Nouvel utilisateur de Mac, mon disque dur externe portable lacie ne monte pas sur le powerbook G4 quand il est connecté en USB 2, il ne fonctionne uniqement quand je connecte aussi une deuxieme prise USB pour l'alimentation.
Alimentation que je n'avais pas besion de connecté sur mon PC pour qu'il fonctionne.
Mon soucis est qu'il n'y a que 2 USB sur un powerbook G4 

Y a t'il un moyen de faire fonctionner ce disque uniquement avec une seule connection USB ?


----------



## SoundJfx (13 Décembre 2007)

Oui, branche sur une alimentation externe.
Un seul port USB du powerbook ne délivre pas assez de courant pour alimenter le disque. C'est pour ça qu'il existe ces cables avec deux prises dont une ne sert qu'à fournir 500mA de plus. Si tu veux ne brancher qu'une seule prise, tu n'as pas le choix, il faut alimenter le disque autrement.

Sjfx.


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2007)

Et surtout sur Mac, on utilise des ports Firewire pour ça. Non seulement les débit son plus rapides mais le port délivre beaucoup plus de courant.

Sur mon PowerBook G4, j'utilise deux disques dur 2"5 chainé sur un seul port firewire sans problème.

Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on dit que le FW est largement mieux que l'USB


----------

